# Big House, Scotland, March 2012



## lost (Mar 3, 2012)

The Big House is one I've been meaning to look at for a while - I had a day off work and the fuel tank in my car was brimmed with cooking oil so it was off quite a long way, in a classified direction.





Unusual circular main entrance hall, you'd need a ridiculous fisheye lens to capture it all.





Unopened tins of crap lager from the late 1990s. This place is really abandoned and un-trashed.





Stained glass window in the main stairwell.





There's lots of stuff left behind, exploring places like this always feels very intrusive, even if they have been abandoned for more than 10 years.





Old nautical charts.









Around the side there's a very rotten Bedford badged Isuzu pickup - last taxed in 1999.









Many remote areas of Scotland were off the grid until the 1970s (some still are), the burn, backed up by a Lister diesel generator, provided power to the Big House.





Hydro electric generator.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 3, 2012)

Here was me thinking you had Retired after Germany mate, or in a comma  Very nice Lost glad to see you resurface mate


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 3, 2012)

This place looks grand. Nice one Lost, interiors have stood up well - unlike the rusty pickup!


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 3, 2012)

mr_bones said:


> This place looks grand. Nice one Lost, interiors have stood up well - unlike the rusty pickup!



What you mean mr Bones that's good for a good few miles seen him in worse


----------



## fallstern (Mar 3, 2012)

Fascinating. Now excuse me, gotta catch my breath a little.
You mean that in Britain, one can find a perfectly preserved mansion like this, untouched by defilers, with windows intact and stuff? Man, my next vacation is pretty much decided. 
Thanks so much for this.
_Edit: Oh, the cleverness of me. Of course I meant "... in Scotland, one can find..."_


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice find, and plenty of nice wee features to photograph too, i could see a good few hours spent there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2012)

what a time warp! the beer& lager cans looks like they were bought yesterday,thanks for sharing.


----------



## muppet (Mar 3, 2012)

what a grand old house such a shame to see left to rot . thanks for the post


----------



## Stussy (Mar 3, 2012)

Great find, hope the pikeys stay away from it!!


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 4, 2012)

Cracking find and great set of pic's.


----------



## zimbob (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice 

Good to see something from you, you've been almost as quiet as us Invernessians


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice find Lost! Looks good and unchaved  poor old isuzu


----------



## wolfism (Mar 4, 2012)

Excellent stuff Lost, liking the Georgian facades


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 4, 2012)

what a great place wish i lived near you would spend hours looking round....WELL DONE YOU,


----------



## eggbox (Mar 4, 2012)

Love places like that, not yet rotten or trashed but you can see how grand became grim as the money ebbed away. Great pics.


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 4, 2012)

First post on here in over a year I think!! So Hi again! But just wanted to say, that is an amazing find Lost and a great location! Lets just hope it stays in that condition! Any signs of work away to commence or rumours about renovation, do you know?


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Noice!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

I love that place, it's like a perfect miniature of wassisface Bruce's mansion that was on telly last night. Awesome.


----------



## Castledown (Mar 5, 2012)

I was here in the summer of 2010, it is in such a nice spot. I remember seeing quite a few VHS tapes that took me back to my childhood! Great report


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome back Lost.. good to see you old friend!!... That is simply stunning.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow really interesting report and imagery, what an absolute intriguing place


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a cool place. Shame its miles away from me!


----------



## Potter (Mar 8, 2012)

Fantastic find.

I want it!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! 
Beautiful, so much left behind too. It's Scotland so expected the strong lager, but not the nautical maps!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ruralscot (May 30, 2012)

can't believe that it's just been left like that to rot away!! cracking find...might have to track that one down myself along with a few others


----------



## electricemma (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic photos, love it


----------



## Ha.zel (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fantastic place, I long to explore it myself!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

Brillant Find And love the car shot thanks


----------



## sonyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome place and pics!!!


----------



## Ha.zel (Jul 4, 2012)

I drove over 100 miles to visit this place today... was in there for 10 minutes and our explore was cut short by a furious man and his dog, he was convinced we had forced our way in, saying he was going to phone the police etc... he wasn't best pleased at all D: 
Not sure if he owns the place or just lives at a farm nearby... we didn't stay long enough to find out haha 
Managed to get some photos which I will put up soon... hardly seen any of the house though which is such a shame, it's such a hidden gem!


----------



## shane.c (Jul 4, 2012)

Good pics thanks for sharing,


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 5, 2012)

Wanted to see this place for a while but its soo far away. Thanks for the great pics


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds like this place might be getting too much traffic.


----------

